# What breed is this?



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I will be getting offspring from this rooster. Can someone please let me know what bed you think he might be? Thanks.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like partridge rock.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you so much. I am getting eggs from RIR hens crossed with this rooster wonder what the chic s will look like and what you would call them.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Thought you would like to see the chicks I hatched from this roo. I love the markings on the larger chick . still can't tell marks on smaller one yet. Thanks again.


----------



## mauimartha (Aug 21, 2013)

I rescued this rooster last December--someone just dropped him off at the lot we use for our Farmers Market, and he was getting into fights with the many feral roosters that live near there. Someone told me he is a Delaware. I brought him home and he's adapted very well--takes care of his girls (Ameracunas, Plymouth Barred Rocks, and one Rhode Island Red). He's not at all aggressive with us as our Ameracuna rooster was. Does he look like a Delaware to any of you? Does anyone know anything about Delaware's?


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

From the picture it looks like one to me. I found this on a breed site. Hope it helps.

The*Delaware*is a*breed*of*chickenoriginating in the*U.S. state*of*Delaware. It was once of relative importance to the U.S. chicken industry, but today is critically endangered. It is primarily suited to*meat production*but also*lays*reasonably well. It has*plumage*of a unique pattern, and is accepted into*poultry standards*for*showing.
With males weighing 8.5 pounds and hens 6.5 pounds, the Delaware is a medium sized breed. They have rather large, bright red colored single*combs*andwattles. Delawares appear in a single color type: a white body and breast, with light black barring on the ends of the hackle, wings and tails. It is similar to the Columbian color seen in some breeds, but has barring in the dark portions, rather than uniform black.*Also of note is that all feathers have a white quill and shaft, which, combined with yellow skin, makes for a cleaner appearing carcass. Like most standard breeds of chicken, the Delaware has a miniaturized*bantam*version; however, these are rarely seen.

Delawares are hardy birds that mature quickly. Hens are good layers of large to jumbo brown eggs and will go broody. Unlike the most common commercial meat birds in use today, the Delaware does well in*free range*operations. In temperament, it is a calm, but not a very friendly bird although they can be friendly.


----------

